# pneumatic staplers



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Have you considered adding a finish stapler to your tool box?
The pull-out strength on a finish staple is much more than that of a finish nail of the same gauge. This is because you have two legs in the wood instead of just one. Finish staplers are usually trouble-free, lightweight tools that can drive a galvanized staple up to 1 1/2" in length. The narrow crown of the staple (usually 1/4" or 3/16" crown) is what makes it a finish stapler. If adjusted correctly, an air tool can counter-sink a finish staple into the wood, leaving only a very small indentation line of about a 1/4". 
Since finish staples have excellent holding power, they are a great choice for many interior and exterior finish applications such as exterior soffits, interior paneling, cabinet backs, and drawer assembly. 
A finish stapler is considered heavy duty compared to light wire staplers that drive small lighter gauge staples up to 3/4". The light wire staplers are a whole different set of tools used primarily for upholstery applications. 
The light wire staplers are available in several different crown widths, with some over 1/2" wide. These tools will drive into hardwoods, but they are designed to flush the staple and not counter-sink the staple. This is because you don't want to drive through the material you are attaching. These tools can be used on upholstery materials of all types, cloth, leather, plastic as well as foil, roofing felt and paper-backed insulation. 
Pneumatic staplers are handy tools as many finish carpenters, cabinet makers, DIY, hobbyist and upholsterers know.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I started out with one before getting a nailer. I never liked the stapler making a 1/4" long slot in the wood. You are right though the stapler does hold better. My stapler has been needing to be rebuilt for 20 years. I bought a kit off ebay that was suppose to have all the O rings but only had a third of the needed parts. On places that it dozen show I would prefer the stapler.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I do own a 1/4" crown staple gun. I only use it to staple backs on a cabinet that will be screwed to the wall. The only fastener I allow to show on anything I build is a 23 gauge micro pin nail. I use it to apply moulding. And even then I do my best to place in such a way it won't be seen. So not only are the staples unsightly, they're more likely to spit solid lumber.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I find the stapler to be very useful---1/4" Ply---cabinet backs--soffit--underlayment--metal corner bead.

The gun does not see as much use as some guns--but it sure pays for itself when it is needed.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Depending on the door manufacturer, some pre-hung door assemblies have the trim mold stapled onto the door jambs. 
The reason for this is they've had trouble with the molding coming off during deliveries when it was nailed on with finish nails.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't be tempted by the combo guns, the nails are shot from one side same as a staple leg, can be a real pain on thin material if you are used to a center firing unit.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a harbor freight combo gun I mainly bought for use with staples. It will shoot nails but the driver makes the same mark in the wood as if staples were used. Otherwise it works great.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Combo nailer/staplers will never work as well as tools made to drive a specific fastener.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

A stapler came with a Porter-Cable kit I bought a while back (Compressor, 2 finish nailers, & stapler).

The only thing I've used it for so far was some fence sections I made for a local before-school program that wanted a small garden area for the kids. I made the pickets & rails from some cheap furring strips, or whatever, from Home Depot, then assembled them with blobs of waterproof glue & the stapler. The stapler sure made the boring repetitive work go quickly.

I don't imagine that I'd use for any "real" woodworking, except maybe the backs of cabinets that wouldn't be seen, as others mentioned.

I also bought a pneumatic stapler that uses Arrow T-50 staples. The plan is to use it when we recover the seats on our dining room chairs.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Stevedore said:


> A stapler came with a Porter-Cable kit I bought a while back (Compressor, 2 finish nailers, & a stapler
> 
> I also bought a pneumatic stapler that uses Arrow T-50 staples. The plan is to use it when we recover the seats on our dining room chairs.


Your second purchase was a light wire stapler. Light wire comes in a variety of crown widths, gauges and metal types. For instance, you can buy galvanized or non-corrosive staples for outdoors. Even brass or stainless steel for something like boat seats. 
Narrow crown light wire staples are used a lot for picture frames and light assembly of decorative thin wood items. 
The wide crown light wire is used mostly for upholstery and installation of vapor barriers.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I also use a narrow crown staplers for cabinet backs.
I picked up a used Senco 7/16 crown stapler that shoots up to 2" staples. It hits like a sledge hammer. Great for attaching fence pickets.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

No stapler anymore here. Still have one on the wall that I got a long time ago but it hasn't been used in years. 

I see no use for one. If you're talking unseen area's or temporary general purpose I would use a screw instead, holds even better.

The large gouge they make makes them unsuitable for trim work when you can use a brad or pin nailer.


----------

